# Glass size off the top?



## ShadyJ (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey I recently came into a sweet kitchen cabinet to convert into an enclosure, all it needs is glass tracks and glass.

I was wondering how much needs to be cut off the glass to fit into the tracks?

The height is 54.4 exactly and I'll be getting the cowdorry glass tracks from bunnings 

If anyone can help I'd be really appreciative.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jul 5, 2016)

Not exactly sure if this is what you're asking, but when using Cowdroy plastic tracks your glass height should be 11mm less than your opening height WITHOUT the tracks (Opening Height of 544mm = Glass Height of 533mm.)


Adam


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 5, 2016)

I did 11mms less than the actual height of the glass and if you're going with two panes of glass, halve the full length and add 25mms to each pane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Jul 6, 2016)

You can also get our Sliding Glass Finger Grips for you panels so that you can open up your panels easily. They also look great as we have a wide variety of styles. They will stay affixed but they can be removed should you wish to change designs or reuse the panel for other projects.

Order online at - www.virides.com.au/sliding-glass-finger-grips

We also have customisable Name Plates with 300 species covered - www.virides.com.au/name-plates


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 6, 2016)

^^^ well worth it and they look great


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 6, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> ^^^ well worth it and they look great



Second this. I have snake ones on my roughies enclosure and they look fantastic. My only gripe is that they hurt my delicate fingers on heavier panes of glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 6, 2016)

11mm less than total height is the magic number. Check the height at both ends and in the middle, it's better to find a happy medium if there is any variation, otherwise it'll be a right bugger to get the glass to fit if you measure it at one end only, and the other end is a little shorter.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 28, 2016)

Wood to wood minus 11mm and finger grooves in the glass only cost about 8 bucks each.


----------

